# Need help - HDD SMART info



## patkim (Mar 30, 2015)

While I have read about HDD SMART data here and there on the web, it continues to confuse me!!   . 
My HDD health report is shown as OK, I am trying to understand how to interpret Current Pending Sector count. Could there be any relation between Current Pending Sector Count and Reallocated Sector Count in any way

*i.imgur.com/65xnw21.jpg

Current pending sector count - Normalized 1 Actual 0 and threshold 0.  Normalized is now almost touching threshold. Should I be worried if it reaches threshold? Yet, Reallocated Sector count - actual is 0 and normalized value is at 100, I guess that's fair.
HDD around 6 years old, out of warranty. No unusual behavior or issues reported by disk scanners etc


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=4314]patkim[/MENTION],

Based on SMART utility test, it seems that the HDD had bad sectors before and it’s replaced by the reallocated sectors. So at the moment now, the HDD has no bad sectors.

For ease of mind and based on the result, I’d suggest you to make the backup of your important data continuously, because there are no more reserve sectors available for sector reallocation. Also, the SMART test confirms the age of your HDD; it gives an indication that some tests may fail without warning due to old age.

Hope it helps.


----------



## patkim (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the inputs. What puzzles me is that if there were some sectors reallocated, would't it show under Reallocated Sector Count. It's actual value is reported as 0.

e.g. if 5 sectors were reallocated and at present there is nothing pending to be reallocated, fine that Reallocated Sector Count (Actual) is 0 but shouldn't there be some number under Reallocated Sector count. It's also reported 0.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=4314]patkim[/MENTION],
From what I understand based on the screenshot, the "value" column shows the result of that specific test, while the normalized, threshold and worst, would be some kind of historical data that is compounded every time you do a SMART test over the years.

It's possible that the values during that test would show as 0 because it didn't find anything wrong currently.

But it may have found and reallocated sectors in the past and that is reflected in the other columns

I'd like to help you further, if you can try a SMART test using DLG, I can help to interpret the results as I'm more familiar with that utility software.

Please refer to the link below for Data Lifeguard Diagnostics:

Support Answers 

Hope this helps


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

There is nothing to worry about the HDD though it is reaching it's threshold. So you must start to take the backup of the important data.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2016)

Any thing to worry about here for my Desktop PC ???:--->



I had already run a surface test to check out for disk errors.
But everything is fully clean with no bad/error sector count.
All are normal.


----------

